# Do software developers (computer programmers) work alone?



## dgodfrey

Hi. I have SA am I'm currently looking for a very solitary job where I can be comfortable. What would be preferable is if I can work entirely by myself coding on the computer with nobody around. That would be paradise for me. Is this what software developers do? I know there's a social side to it (i.e when working on projects and stuff) but is there a way to avoid that?


----------



## PaTrYcK

It all depends on who you are working for. If you are working for a big company then yes, you will have to be around people and discuss who's assigned to what, and how to fix bugs and errors etc. If you work for a small company, you might not be around as many people, but you will still have to communicate to solve problems, since it's not just you who will be looking at the code and modifying it.


----------



## masterridley

I think programming is a misunderstood profession. There's a LOT of communicating
and many programmers are cool, social people who do all kinds of crazy stuff.

Of course you can work as a freelancer in which case you're on your own.

Btw for some reason programming people are more understanding about social
underdevelopment, I think it goes with the territory.


----------



## SapphireMeadow

No, not always. A lot of times software people work in small groups or with a group of people they are making the software for... but IT guys work alone a lot. At least around here anyway... Most businesses that have them around here just have the one IT guy and he just has to talk to people when there is something wrong with their computer  Might try looking into that if you like computers and such.


----------



## PaTrYcK

masterridley said:


> I think programming is a misunderstood profession. There's a LOT of communicating
> and many programmers are cool, social people who do all kinds of crazy stuff.


I agree with this, most of the programmers and engineers I have met have been chill as hell and don't seem to care if you're a little awkward or slow socially.


----------



## xx Simon xx

I'm a software developer and I have worked for large corporations and smaller companies with only a few developers.

I would say there can be less social interaction at larger companies, you're given a specification and you go off and design/code it and apart for a weekly meeting and maybe few chats you're just working by yourself. Where as at a smaller company you're most likely doing more of the initial analysis and design which requires talking to account managers/clients. Although it varies from place to place and project to project.

IT tends to attract the geeky, introverted and socially awkward all looking for a job with limited social interaction so there's a good chance others will be quite understanding.


----------



## LivingZombie

Check out "Indie Game - The Movie".


----------

